# Our new Classic/Foundation filly



## susanne (May 26, 2007)

Please forgive the cross post...but I'm announcing her both as a pony AND as a mini...

Introducing Cherry-Hill Scarlet Ribbons!

recent photo







last year with mom, Cherry-Hill Olympic Victory






She is a 25% Arenosa yearling, a granddaughter of Flabys Mr. Chips. She is currently registered ASPC (classic with foundation certificate), will be registered Pinto and will later be hardshipped into AMHR if she stays under 38 inches (she is 34 inches as a yearling).

Sire: Masters Captain Gorgeous George

Dam: Cherry-Hill Olympic Victory

I need to get some close-up shots, as her head is so delicate and beautiful...plus some trotting shots to show her movement.

Can you tell we're tickled pink?


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (May 26, 2007)

Congratulations :aktion033: beautiful filly the Arenosa blood line has beautiful heads, love her markings, Enjoy and have fun with your lovely filly.



: :bgrin


----------



## alphahorses (May 26, 2007)

Congratulations! She does have a lovely head.


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (May 26, 2007)

Good Morning! And congratulations. What a darling little girl! And her mom ain't bad either. Ta, Shirlee


----------



## susanne (May 26, 2007)

Thank you all very much!!

...I need to get and post a shot of her right side -- she has three interlocking horse heads -- very appropriate considering she is owned by a graphic designer!


----------



## Shari (May 29, 2007)

Not sure where the other thread went. But would me getting there around 11:30am on Sat be OK?

If the showing starts at noon abouts..that way I can visit. Let me know. :bgrin


----------



## susanne (May 29, 2007)

Hi Sjaro.

The halter classes start at 8:00am, with stallions, then geldings, then mares and finally miniatures probably around 11:00, judging from previous years.

Not knsowing how big thhe classes will be, it's impossible to estimate any closer, darn. The good side to this is that all the halter classes should be over before the heat of the day.

I sure hope you can make it -- it's been way too long!!


----------



## Shari (May 30, 2007)

OK,, well,, will be there around 10am then. Have it penciled in...and hubby will bring me a chair so I can stay a little longer.


----------



## Lewella (May 30, 2007)

Yes most of the Arenosa's have gorgeous heads but Gorgeous George was given that name for a reason!



:



: His head is stunning also and it tends to breed very true - he is the sire of Captain's Show-Man and Showman produces those same awesome heads!



:


----------



## susanne (May 31, 2007)

Shari,

Here I am, the stickler for spelling, and my fingers got twisted spelling your name -- I'm sorry!

I look forward to seeing you Saturday! It's supposed to cool off a bit, but just to be safe, do you have a sun umbrella?


----------



## Shari (May 31, 2007)

Thats OK Susanne!! To be honest... I did not even notice. :bgrin

I do not think I have an umbrella. But will wear one of my hats.


----------

